# Aluminum Foil



## Cwalker935 (Sep 25, 2016)

I recently received some colored foil samples from a local foil factory and have been playing with it.  Here are a couple of blanks using some Stars and Stripes foil.  The foil is so thin that I have not been able to glue the foil on without getting some crinkles so I did one with a crinkly affect.  I prefer the crinkled look.  I have three other patterns of foil.  What do you think?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## wfsteadman (Sep 25, 2016)

I like the crinkled effect also, the concern if you were selling them would be if the customer thought it was a defect in the work.  I think that could be alleviated by making sure the crinkled effect was included in the advertising or naming of the pens.


----------



## magpens (Sep 25, 2016)

I like the crinkled effect. . In fact, I would deliberately exaggerate the crinkling if you can develop a technique for doing so.

Nice pens !!!!

BTW, what kit are you showing in Post #3 please ? . It seems a little different from the Sierra Click style that I am used to.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 25, 2016)

magpens said:


> I like the crinkled effect. . In fact, I would deliberately exaggerate the crinkling if you can develop a technique for doing so.
> 
> Nice pens !!!!
> 
> BTW, what kit are you showing in Post #3 please ? . It seems a little different from the Sierra Click style that I am used to.



That is a Gatsby click


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 25, 2016)

I like the crinkled look , those pens are cool .


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 25, 2016)

Do not like the crinkly effect at all. Looks like defects.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 25, 2016)

I like the crinkly effect - but then, I'm old and crinkly too!!!
Actually Cody, I think it goes well with the flag, especially the stripes part.
Good job, stumbling on a new idea.
Gordon


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Personally, I would like to see two pens of the same type to be used in your comparison. Use two Gatsby or two Cigar type, any style as long as there's two of them. Do one in each of the two different styles, then, put them up for a fair comparison. 
Len


----------

